# Where to Get some Good Rollers.



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ok I got 2 lofts one I am keeping homers in and would like to keep rollers in the other loft. I love racing homers but want to keep rollers also as I grew up around them. So looking in near future to get me some good rollers. I would like to find more out about roller competitions and how that all works that is something maybe in future I would want to do.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a friend that has rollers. I could get him to sell a few but would have to ship as he's in mid Michigan


----------

